# SURPRISE (wth?)



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So I went out to feed the goats, and everyone was out and about, in a bit of a tizy. Had no idea why, so went to usher Rosie into the back stall with her mom, who was already there. I step into the stall and hear a SHRIEK!

I accidentally partially stepped on a wriggling and wet baby!!! The baby was ok, so I quickly put up the partition so the others couldn't bother me and started hollering for my father (who didn't hear me)

There were three on the ground, one in the back not moving, so I quickly picked it up and started rubbing and trying to get it moving. Its face was covered in goop and still partly in its sack. Unfortunately I couldn't get the little bugger breathing, and I don't know if it ever had to begin with.

BUT the good news is that there were two live and very loud. So without any signs Pheobe dropped her kids. Two alive, one dead.


































Please help me in welcoming to the world:
Davy Hollow's Apple Bloom

















And
Davy Hollow's Lancelot


























So that set her at :kidred: :kidblue: with one :kidred: DOA
Too bad that our first set of Triplets we couldn't catch . . . 
She was only on 143!!! We weren't expecting it until tomorrow at least or later!!! SURPRISE!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! Sorry you lost one :hug: but the other 2 sure are cute!


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

:stars: Congrats! :stars: They are too precious! I am so sorry about the DOA, but am glad that you're other two are doing good! Atleast you got a girl :dance:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great pictures! Sorry about the one, but at least there are two. I hope they do great. It sure looks like they are just fine, up and eating.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! They sure look alot like mama too!

Sorry you lost the 3rd, but those 2 certainly look very healthy!

And.... I noticed that with my girls and multiples, I start watching early as mine tend to deliver on 144 and as early as 143.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, thats what I told my mom, but she's still freaked out about it. They have all their teeth and hair and are walking fine so I think they'll be fine.

And for the color, we weren't expecting anything but gold haha
Here's a picture of the dad w/Pheobe:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful kids! :leap: 
Sorry you lost one. :hug:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

:clap: :leap: so tiny congratz! 
Sorry to hear about the loss too :hug:


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Aw! Congratulations! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful babies :stars: (and parents too :wink: ) CONGRATULATIONS!!! :leap: :leap:  :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations!!! They are very very pretty! ... poor momma.. probably did the best she could..


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS! Sorry you lost one though


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kids :stars: sorry for the loss of the other.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

congrats!!! :stars: I'm sorry for your loss, but those are darling little kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... :thumb:


----------

